# eek we really can't decide on a boys name and am due next week :(



## wishingonastar

we have a girls name picked out (can't post it on here as have sworn each other to secrecy!) and i thought we'd agreed on a boys name, but now OH isn't sure. When I was pregnant with isabel we had decided on Jacob if she had been a boy, but now that's the top name this year and so for me that's ruled the name out

If anyone would like to chuck in boys names for me and OH to consider please please feel free (as you can see from Jacob, we like names that are masculine and not wacky)

:flower:


----------



## Mama869

Harvey
Henry
Troy
Jude
Isaac
Owen
Levi
Aaron
Austin
Hudson


----------



## RubyRainbows

Justin
Nicholas
Benjamin
Vincent
Henry
Scott
Jordan
Thomas
Ryan
Gabriel
Noah
Andrew
Phillip
Dylan
Liam
Zachary


----------



## wishingonastar

thanks that's given a couple of ideas :thumbup: i really like ryan but for some reason OH has always been against it :wacko:


----------



## Lottie86

Oscar, I looooove the name


----------



## LittleMum

I like: 
George
Harry
Freddie
Stanley - Our top choice!
Frank
Jake
Liam
Maurice


----------



## discoclare

Tristan
Spencer
Stanley
Joseph
Joshua
Fraser
Frederick
Theo
Tyler
George
Miles
Leo
Elliot
Lucas
Lloyd
Alexander
Evan
Daniel
Adam
Jake
Hugh


----------



## kaz87

Harrison 
Harley
Aston
Oscar
Alfie
Jacob
Taylor
Tyler


----------



## Feb4th2011

Brayden
Broden
Brice
Gregory
Kyle
Lucas
Tyler
Rory
Darryl
Oliver
Walter
Arwin
Dallas
Blair
Gage
Gavin
Julian
Drew


----------



## wishingonastar

many thanks ladies...OH and i are sitting down tonight to try and make a final decision...with isabel we had a definate name for each gender so i'll feel i've let this one down if it turns out to be a boy and we can't name it the second it pops out :(


----------



## Elliebank

I think you've got some good suggestions there. I like Jacob too but my cousin's baby is called Jacob. It is very popular too.

I don't mind if you pinch Finley, But I may still call him it!


----------



## babesx3

i like
Finley :) EB !!
Hayden.. my baby !! :)
Oscar
Theo
Dylan my big Boy :)
Charlie My angel
also liked
Robin
Jasper


----------



## wishingonastar

its ok EB finlay is name of a good friend locally plus OH had a recent boss who's surname was similar so ruled out!

i'm scared he's gonna not like anything again other than his random suggestions!!!!


----------



## miss cakes

reggy
max
theo
calvin
harry
billy
corben
callum
deano
xavier
rex
taylor
finn
troy
Zeke


----------



## flashy09

Carson
Preston


----------



## Mama869

Keegan
Dalton
Dayton
Layton
Bryce, Bryson 
Brian
Brad
Cole, Colton 
Chase
Chad
Damien
Evan
Everett
Ethan
Garrett
Grant
Greyson
Holden
Alden all-den
Isaac
Ian
Jack
Jonah, Jonas
Josh
Lance
Nico
Oliver
Owen
Piers
Trenton


----------

